# Jd 425



## wkd (Jul 15, 2016)

My 425 has been running poorly the last couple times out. Today, it would not start, no spark at the plugs. what would be the first thing to check? As you all know there is a bunch of wire connections, Don't have a clue as to where to start checking voltage.
Thanks, Bill


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Bill, welcome to the tractor forum.

How do the points look? That's usually the first thing I look at. If points look bad, change points & condenser.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

I don't think that engine HAS points.
Parts list shows a CDI ignition system.
I would check the igniter box,coil,and pulsing coils.


----------



## deereguy (Jun 29, 2016)

There is a time delay module on the left side of the engine. It's round and has 4 or 5 wires on it. 90% of the time if you loose spark that's it


----------



## wkd (Jul 15, 2016)

deereguy said:


> There is a time delay module on the left side of the engine. It's round and has 4 or 5 wires on it. 90% of the time if you loose spark that's it


Is there a test I can run to see if the module is OK?


----------

